# Welland Ridge Coffee



## welland ridge (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi, I thought that I might take this opportunity to recommend my coffee roasting company to people who know coffee. Please check out my site and let me know what you think.

http://www.wellandridgecoffee.co.uk

Warm regards, Zack


----------



## lucky13 (Dec 30, 2011)

Well I had a quick look at one coffee and you need more volume information

You had

"price for 4 £xxx

price for 5 £xxx"

4 what? bags? beans?

What weights do you sell?

Not obvious.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

I believe you should also post in Coffee Industry > Commercial | Special Offers section to fit in with the forum advertising policy and perhaps get a better response.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Agreed on both replies!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I didn't get past the first page, I'm afraid.

'Coffee as fresh as your daily loaf'.... well, it isn't, and this catchphrase makes me wince

'work directly with coffee farmers through importers' ..... this is self-contradictory, how can you work directly with somebody through somebody else? Can you elaborate on what this means, or does it just mean that you order your coffee from Wakefield or Mercanta or some other wholesaler just like everyone else?

'we are incredibly passionate about coffee as in our minds is the perfect commodity'....you haven't proof read this.

Sorry for being harsh, but you did ask, and in all honesty when I read people going on about how passionate they are it justs makes me think of a bad episode of The Apprentice


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

On the plus side, your prices seem good... that is, assuming they are 250g bags.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I think, Zack, it would be good if the website told us more about you... who you are, how long you have been in the coffee business ... something that gives you some credibility amongst the many other businesses owners out there who perhaps jump on bandwagons without having the credentials. This is meant to be constructive, as I'm sure you have put a lot into your business and I wouldn't want to belittle that.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

No details anywhere about postage/delivery costs - a real deterrent to most customers.

Fair few typos and grammatical errors, and a more thorough proof-reading (preferably by someone who didn't write it) may pay off.

And the VAT issue needs tidying up because it's unclear whether, for example, the AeroPress (which I'm sure is just one word) includes VAT. If it doesn't then it certainly isn't Zero-Rated, like the T&Cs suggest.

Good luck, though!


----------

